# Scotland, weemeet? Ingliston-27/8Sept?



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Are any of you planning to go to the Scottish Classic and Performance Car Show this weekend?
or not


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Unfortunately away on Arran. Hope you manage to get a posse...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry, I'm away too, next time!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I plan on lying in some gutter somewhere over the weekend so I'll not be able to make this one. I'm sure we will all get something organsised in the near future.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Anyone remember V1MSC's original forum name? I'm sure it was something that we spent ages taking the piss out of, but can't remember what it is... :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dunno..........but surely he may have put a little more effort into chosing one than that guy BrEtT Â  Â :-*

Put who needs a silly name to have the pith taken out of them...... ;D


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I will just have to have the smallest meett of the year @ ingliston- look out for the piccies.

Lets try to get another 12+ group together soon, That place near Stirling was OK- centre of the country. How about Sunday 2nd Nov.? Midday, wee coffee, then a 1-2 hour drive, quick drink, then home before dark.??

no-name..


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm sure we will be able to get some togeTTher again in near future......even if it is to laugh at my hair, Js lack of it...... and BreTT lack of everything...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Who are you calling bald?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm only mimicking the sleek lines of my Coupe


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds great, but unless I am going to travel with one of you boys, you will have to stop off regularly so that I can catch up... :-[

Like windows, "I don't do corners"...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

>


 [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> [smiley=help.gif]


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif] in his V6...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So you think m8y.....

But in all seriousness I am sure we will get something organised soon(ish)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> So you think m8y.....
> 
> But in all seriousness I am sure we will get something organised soon(ish)


 :-*


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Count in crome dome!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

For what......did we mention anything


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> For what......did we mention anything Â


 [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

Notice how almost all the smilies are chrome domes... ;D

I'm free next Friday the 3rd...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I'm free next Friday the 3rd...


So am I as its the 1st Friday of my winter hours - so I'm off. ;D 
I believe though that old chrome dome is away oot tha country for a few weeks. But we could celebrate his absence [smiley=cheers.gif]

Any other takers? Sno.....Rogue....erm.....new Glasgow peeps??


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> I believe though that old chrome dome is away oot tha country for a few weeks. But we could celebrate his absence Â [smiley=cheers.gif]


Hey watch it! The internet travels well!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Hey watch it! Â The internet travels well!


Yeah but you can't get us from wherever you are!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh no - 'contracts' are cheap over here in NYC!


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

I would be up for meeting some of you other TT boys, might struggle to keep up with you guys in my 150 though.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice to hear from you Fire_Storm - you will be more than welcome. 
My only concern for you is that being a 150 driver "Short Ass" & "Chrome Dome" will turn their attentions away from me and you will become the butt of their so called jokes. :-/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Nice to hear from you Fire_Storm - you will be more than welcome.
> My only concern for you is that being a 150 driver "Short Ass" & "Chrome Dome" will turn their attentions away from me and you will become the butt of their so called jokes. Â :-/ Â


Don't worry Saint - we will always have Corstorphine

Yours,

Shiny Heed

;D ;D ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thnx M8y ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Nice to hear from you Fire_Storm - you will be more than welcome.
> My only concern for you is that being a 150 driver "Short Ass" & "Chrome Dome" will turn their attentions away from me and you will become the butt of their so called jokes. Â :-/ Â


No chance - like shooting ducks, you are an easy target... ;D

Fire_Storm, sounds good - let's try organise something. Where are you based?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D

I'm still free for the 3rd - but I know that John won't be around


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> ;D
> 
> I'm still free for the 3rd - but I know that John won't be around


I just need to try negotiate a pass - the burrd's parents and aunty are coming to stay so I'll welcome the opportunity to escape...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genie_v1


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone else..............?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Anyone else..............?


I'm not good enough for you anymore then?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I'm not good enough for you anymore then?


Yes honey......

So what's the plan of action?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Yes honey......
> 
> So what's the plan of action?


My current plan is still to try negotiate that tricky subject of a pass....other than that, Edinburgh again? Not the pink triangle this time?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Fine by me ;D I'm sure a pass is within your reach....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Fine by me Â ;D I'm sure a pass is within your reach....


Right, looks like I have got a pass. Where do you want to go and what time? Anyone else care to join us - otherwise I am going to have to listen to him droning on about V6's all night.... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I am going to have to listen to him droning on about V6's all night....


What?? I have I told you already that I am getting a V6??  I'm sure I can repeat myself over and over .....

I'm sure I can repeat myself over and over.....

Oh.......where when....... same as last time? Since I might just remember where to go......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Could go to Tiles instead and maybe have a wee pub crawl from there?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

yup - sounds good - where is Tiles Â 

This better not be one of your gay bars again...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> yup - sounds good - where is Tiles Â
> 
> This better not be one of your gay bars again...


I think that you'll find it was YOU that went cruising the pink triangle for an hour and a half before coming to the designated pub! Tiles is on St Andrews Square - spitting distance from last time...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:-[

Ok

Night on the Tiles it is then......


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> :-[
> 
> Ok
> 
> Night on the Tiles it is then......


Boom Boom! What time do you reckon you can get there for and I'll try not arrive an hour and a half and four pints of Stella before you...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Same time as last time ..... not.....

I can get train to be there for 7pm or do you wish earlier? I'm off work all Friday.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Same time as last time ..... not.....
> 
> I can get train to be there for 7pm or do you wish earlier? I'm off work all Friday.


I'll check out my appointments for Friday and give you a call. Later big fella.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ok


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Right, 19:30 in Tiles on St Andrew's Square tomorrow night (if anyone other than sa|nTT and I is actually reading this)...


----------

